#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Trending Tech News Updates >  >  2-Year Reprieve for Huawei from Trump ban.

## Bhavya

The acting head of the Office of Management and Budget recommends a delay on President Trump's ban on Huawei products being used in the U.S for two years because it would put a great burden on U.S companies that supplying Huawei and using its equipment. What do you think guys will Huawei get a 2-Year reprieve from the ban? Let's share your opinions in the comments.

----------

